# Doug fir vs pressure treated or redwood for a painted fence?



## Bigb142 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm repairing a picket fence and repainting it. Lots of the boards need to be replaced and I wanna make it as inexpensive as possible so I'm wondering if I can use Douglas fir 2x4's since they're gonna be primed and painted. Will that seal them enough to keep them from rotting or should I go with pressure treated or redwood?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bigb142 said:


> I'm repairing a picket fence and repainting it. Lots of the boards need to be replaced and I wanna make it as inexpensive as possible so I'm wondering if I can use Douglas fir 2x4's since they're gonna be primed and painted. Will that seal them enough to keep them from rotting or should I go with pressure treated or redwood?


PT is going to last longer. Painted doug fir might be cheaper, but you're talking maybe $50 more depending on the length of the fence. 

Plus, fencing is hard work only to have it last a few years. I'd rather do it the right way and have it last 15-20.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Grew up with redwood. Great if you can afford it. How long does this need to last? I am not sure you gain a whole lot pressure treating wood that is not going to be subject to ground proximity or insects but others will disagree. And the bottom of your pickets are going to end up in the dirt in places? Agreed that it is probably worth the price difference to go PT if any danger of soil contact.

In any case, I would use a solid color acrylic stain for this, like SW Woodscapes (MAB made a great product too but I think it is the same after the SW acquisition) instead of primer and paint. You can use it over existing painted wood. It comes in factory colors including white. It also comes in tint bases so you can match anything if you want to tie the fence color into house trim or something. 

Remember! If you use treated wood, you will have to wait 6-12 months unless it comes cured and ready to paint or stain.

Just a suggestion, you might want to update your profile so we have a basic geographical reference. I spent decades in California in the landscape industry where redwood was specified for fences. It is not so common elsewhere because of cost. If you are out near the West Coast nice, clear, pre-sawn redwood pickets may be cheaper than what we pay for elsewhere for treated wood? 

Had a friend that just made a picket fence out of scrap bamboo flooring he got for nothing. Great looking and he just set up a jig to trim the pickets.


----------



## Bigb142 (Dec 10, 2011)

It's an existing fence that I'm taking apart so I can sand and repainting it so I have pretty much all the pickets. It's the 2x4's that are running the length of the fence (about 100') that are in bad shape and need replacement. Should I use treated or Doug fir for those. Do you really have to wait 6-12 months to paint pressure treated wood?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bigb142 said:


> It's an existing fence that I'm taking apart so I can sand and repainting it so I have pretty much all the pickets. It's the 2x4's that are running the length of the fence (about 100') that are in bad shape and need replacement. Should I use treated or Doug fir for those. Do you really have to wait 6-12 months to paint pressure treated wood?


use PT wood for the 2x4 rails. You only need to wait to paint/stain when the wood is new (wet). If it is an existing fence that has been around for several years, you'd be fine in painting/staining it right away. 

The reason you need to wait to paint new PT wood is because when you stain or paint you can seal the wood, which can cause the moisture to stay inside the wood and grow mold/mildew...which can eventually rot out.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are some 2x4's I looked up:

2 x 4 x 10 Standard/Better Kiln Dried Dimensional Lumber
5/5
1 Reviews
$3.52

Description: 
Every piece meets the highest grading standards for strength and appearance. Dimensional lumber is ideal for a wide range of structural and nonstructural applications including framing of houses, barns, sheds, and commercial construction. It can also be used for projects such as furniture and hobbies, and comes in a variety of widths and lengths. Dimensional lumber can also be used in exterior applications as long as it is properly primed and painted or sealed and stained.


2 x 4 x 16 Standard/Better Kiln Dried Dimensional Lumber

$6.05

Description: 
Every piece meets the highest grading standards for strength and appearance. Dimensional lumber is ideal for a wide range of structural and nonstructural applications including framing of houses, barns, sheds, and commercial construction. It can also be used for projects such as furniture and hobbies, and comes in a variety of widths and lengths. Dimensional lumber can also be used in exterior applications as long as it is properly primed and painted or sealed and stained.




2x4-16 Dimension Cedar Lumber

$15.27

Description: 
Every piece meets the highest grading standards for strength and appearance. Cedar boards are versatile, and just plain attractive to look at. Cedar is renowned for its appearance, stability, durability, and weather resistance. Ideal for a variety of applications and outdoor projects where lumber is exposed to the elements. Cedars natural oils and preservatives fight off weather, bugs, fungi and algae; and if desired, allow excellent absorption stains and paint. Tannish brown in color, the grain pattern is tight with few knots.

2x4x12' pressure treated $5.27 ea

This WeatherShield 2 in. x 4 in. x 12 ft. Pressure-Treated Pine Lumber is treated to protect it from termites, fungal decay and rot. It is paintable and stainable. It is good for a variety of applications, including decks, play sets, landscaping, stair support, walkways and other outdoor projects where the lumber is exposed to the elements.

Made of Southern Pine
Micronized copper azole pressure-treated for protection against termites, rot and fungal decay
Smooth texture
Good for decks, play structures, raised beds, planter boxes, retaining walls, walkways, outdoor furniture, landscaping and other outdoor projects where lumber is exposed to the elements
1-1/2 in. x 3-1/2 in. x 12 ft.
Paintable
Stainable
lumber, pressure-treated lumber, wood, pressure-treated wood, pine lumber, pine wood, 2 in. x 4 in. lumber, 2 in. x 4 in. wood, WeatherShield lumber
Enjoy the WeatherShield 2 in. x 4 in. x 12 ft. Pressure-Treated Pine Lumber 2231253, good for outdoor projects where the lumber is exposed to the elements it is treated to protect it from termites, fungal decay and rot.

All these are available at my local Home Depot. As you can see, The pressure treated isn't much more expensive than the standard and better 2x's. 
The cedar is most certainly much more expensive and Doesn't IMHO give you any advantages over the pressure treated. The only reason I would use cedar or redwood is if I were going to stain the fence.


----------



## Bigb142 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you all so much for the info! It's been very helpful. I don't know what I would do if not for DIY forum!!!


----------

